# I've had a shocker - Service Plan



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi all!

Okay, so I've done probably the dumbest thing I could have done at the time of picking up my brand new TT last year and overlooked adding on a service plan with the finance. Fast forward a year, the reminder comes in for it's first one and after a conversation with a lovely lady around the cost of said service I'm still recovering from my jaw dislocating when it hit the floor.

So the plot thickens from there. I was driving home, still having not had the service, and get a 'Check Coolant level and switch off engine immediately.' I checked the coolant and it's almost completely gone - strange. Audi Roadside came out, but couldn't find a leak. They've topped it up whilst I wait for my appointment to get it into the garage in Edinburgh in 2 weeks and sent me on my way.

My issue is, the cost of the service is completely unaffordable right now - Do any of you know if I will still be covered by my warranty to have the issue with the coolant fixed free of charge or will it be void because my service is overdue? Also, is it a MUST that I have my service done at Audi? What do I loose by taking it to an independent garage?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

JordynKelly said:


> Do any of you know if I will still be covered by my warranty to have the issue with the coolant fixed free of charge or will it be void because my service is overdue?


How much overdue? I don't know what the official policy is, but you should be allowed some leeway just out of common courtesy and the fact that it's not always possible to get an appointment when needed.

It *IS* a condition of your PCP deal to have car regularly and correctly serviced (but can't say if that must be with Audi).

What have you been quoted for service? Here are the fixed price service costs from Audi if your car is over 3 years old. Yours obviously doesn't qualify, but it does serve as a guideline for what you *should* be paying (as obviously they can still make a profit on these prices):

*TT*
Interim Service £164
Major Service £319

*TTS*
Interim Service £179
Major Service £375

Ring round some dealerships and independents, and do not be afraid to haggle. Point out the costs above, and costs quoted by independents. You may then find some "adjustment" is forthcoming...


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I am sorry but purchasing a £30k plus car and not being able to afford the servicing is just plain ridiculous. :x


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Gulliver said:


> I am sorry but purchasing a £30k plus car and not being able to afford the servicing is just plain ridiculous. :x


He must have posted this in error. Buying a new car for £30k+ and then not having £165 for a service?

Doesn't make sense...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, By using an independent you will only lose the goodwill from Audi, they will still have to repair any faults during warranty but may just make it more awkward, by making you wait longer, no courtesy car avail etc.
Assuming Indy uses OEM & to service/repairs carried out to Audi spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

1. Audi's service plans are very expensive in themselves.
2. Expect to be quoted 50 - 100% more than the fixed price service costs for 3+ year old cars and then haggle from there.
3. Check your coolant daily until its fixed and carry a bottle of water with you just in case. How often did you check it before?
4. Re warranty work Audi could argue that if any damage had been caused by the lack of coolant and if the cause of that loss could have detected during your first service then that part of your warranty is void. However as the first service is just an oil and filter change AFAIK then that scenario shouldn't arise.
5. Either way get the car services ASAP at Audi or at an independent specialist.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

A car losing coolant is not normal, get it back to the dealer.

Have they pressure tested it?

Another problem with not having the car serviced by Audi is that you probably wont be able to sell the car to an Audi dealer as an Audi approved used car has to have a full service history by Audi.

You have a 30k investment, look after it.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

TFP said:


> A car losing coolant is not normal, get it back to the dealer.
> 
> Have they pressure tested it?
> 
> ...


I've had the same problem with the coolant - happened on my 8v S3 and now with my TTS. So to my mind, it's an issue with the engine that Audi I imagine know all about. I recall when I was on the Audi Sport Forum, several other S3 owners had the same issue. I didn't lose much coolant, but enough to set the sensor off. Audi were unable to tell me where it went. I was frankly gobsmacked by their attitude at the time. All I know is when my TTS dash lit up and the gong started sounding... I just drove it home, topped it up (again, it hadn't lost much) and have never had a problem since. There must be others who have had the same problem in their TTS? As to service costs, I've always found it cheaper to pay as you, rather than sign up to a Service Plan. My first service was just shy of £300 and I consider that OK for 20,000 miles of motoring in a car that cost £46k when I ordered it last April...


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Audi will still buy a car that hasn't been serviced by them and they still sell them on as approved. With the service plan I was told previously you can still claim your service 2 months after the service now due light is on, this is assuming you haven't exceeded the mileage. Would assume the same time limit would apply for getting your car serviced and keeping within warranty requirements.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I was quoted around the £250 mark when I enquired the other week for first service.
As for your leak I know someone who has had a water pump fail this week at just a year old.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

You have to get it serviced within 1 month or 1000 miles to retain your warranty. Dealers love warranty work as it's an easy way of getting work they can invoice Audi for so I'm sure they'd sort it even if you were over.

I believe I paid £205 for the first service


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

surely you have explained all this wrong, not many people would buy a car of this price and not think about service costs, i mean what are you going to do when it needs Taxing, £300 ish for a service seems reasonable to me on a car of this caliber


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

May I wonder how much is "completely unaffordable"?


----------



## aw159130 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've also had the coolant issue on a TTS after around 3,500 miles. Driving along in normal traffic so not pushing the engine hard, the red light came on and I pulled over. There was a bit of a smell of coolant in the engine bay and the level in the bottle was round the bottom.

I called the Audi breakdown recovery who were utterly useless. The bloke wanted details of landmarks nearby even though I was on a duel carriageway without landmarks visible but in a really easily describable place. They then told me they would get to me within 3 hours at which point I told them to stuff it. I acquired some coolant and refilling it only took a very small amount - basically half the volume of the expansion tank.

Audi checked it over and found nothing wrong. They gave me some excuse that sounded fairly implausible that suggested it is not uncommon on new cars.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Audi Finance stipulate that you must use an official Audi dealer, regardless of whether it affects the warranty or goodwill.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Keep the milage down becasue when you need new tyres it will make a service look cheap!

Just looked up 255/30 20" [smiley=bigcry.gif] But its all part of the "deal".

Dont get up on the dance floor unless your prepard to dance!


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

ttsser said:


> Audi Finance stipulate that you must use an official Audi dealer, regardless of whether it affects the warranty or goodwill.


Really surprised by that, in the past some of the manufacturers got hammered financially for something similar. It was when they were refusing to sell parts or charging huge premiums to supply parts to owners of imported cars.

Was certain the rules changed that you could use anyone you liked for servicing as long as they were vat registered and used genuine parts. Its that way with the vans that we lease, they are still under warranty as long as you abide by they rules.


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

I checked, becuse my current car lease is through Network Leaseplan, (not great), and they get any Tom, Dick or Harry to service the car. My new car doesn't have service included, so I checked to see if my local Seat dealer could service the new one. As far as warranty goes, they can, but Audi Finance own the car and they say not.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Good to know, personally I would only buy a car with a full audi history, why I am not sure as I don't put a lot of faith in their servicing abilities, maybe I am just old fashioned or feel that it means the previous owner hasn't scrimped on service costs.


----------



## LDNTT (Apr 2, 2017)

Sorry I have to agree here the biggest shocker is to finance an expensive car and then to worry about the cost of a service, as other people have mentioned it's not just the initial purchase of the car you need to consider it's the running costs....this is one of the reasons why most people wouldn't rush out to buy an old e46 M3 with 200K on the clock for 6 grand....It would be a fantastic car but would probably cripple you financially in the long run....sorry I know now very helpful but jut pointing out the obvious....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Many people are PCP'n cars because of the expense of outright purchase costs so it doesn't surprise me at all people don't want to pay the servicing costs.

PCP exists to reduce the cost and sell more units for Audi to a market they wouldn't normal see.
It's a monthly rental.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Very true,if PCPs do ever come to an end,it will be hard times for some dealers.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

90TJM said:


> Very true,if PCPs do ever come to an end,it will be hard times for some dealers.


Correct, new car sales are great due to easy finance plans.

Used car sales, mid range, are difficult as a result.

If PCP's come to an end the used car market will bounce back.


----------



## JordynKelly (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! Taking a bit of stick here for not considering the type of car I was getting with it's running costs after the initial purchase. That's not the case. When I said 'completely unaffordable right now' I meant exactly that. Right now. After losing my job due to ill health and having to have several surgeries in January things have been tough since having only recovered and found new work in the past week. 
Apologies if I explained it in a way that suggested otherwise, as you can imagine I didn't want to plaster the above 'X-Factor Audition story' in the original post. 
Appreciate the information, will try and get it booked in asap!


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Well you have just put a completely different perspective on it.

Glad to hear you have a new job and hopefully in good health again. Both more important than a car.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Many people are PCP'n cars because of the expense of outright purchase costs so it doesn't surprise me at all people don't want to pay the servicing costs.
> 
> PCP exists to reduce the cost and sell more units for Audi to a market they wouldn't normal see.
> It's a monthly rental.


I do get pee'd off when I am looking for a new car and the first thing the sales person asks whether face to face or over the phone is ''What is your monthly budget?''

I know the PCP idea allows people to buy what they otherwiswe cant afford, and it has also destroyed the secondhand car market as well.

I recently changed my car and decided to sell my old car through ebay/autotrader.........................what a mistake that was! I ended up putting it in to Evans Halshaw for the same money I had dropped the adverts to and didnt even get a phone call! and were not talking obscure car here, it was a Golf GTTDI


----------

